# Cribbage Board



## Wheaties (Feb 19, 2010)

Red Mallee Burl Cribbage Board. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Pioneerpens (Feb 19, 2010)

Love it! very clever, unique "board" game


----------



## hewunch (Feb 19, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## juteck (Feb 19, 2010)

Excellent. My grandfather and I would have loved to have had a board like this to play on -- we put many miles on his old board.

How stable is it when you move your pegs at the narrow end -- it almost looks like a support leg (turned, of course) might be helpful at that end.


----------



## FrankG (Feb 19, 2010)

I like it.  Excellent use of an odd-shaped burl.


----------



## Wheaties (Feb 19, 2010)

juteck said:


> Excellent. My grandfather and I would have loved to have had a board like this to play on -- we put many miles on his old board.
> 
> How stable is it when you move your pegs at the narrow end -- it almost looks like a support leg (turned, of course) might be helpful at that end.




It doesn't wobble at all. The other end is so dense that it takes a fair amount of pressure to even get it to move. Moving pegs around the board, it's very steady.


----------

